# Mspeed Monster R34 GTR



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Taken from thier updated webpage:
デモカー | M Speed


. . .what a monster, would be nippy to have an R34 GTR kitted like that in black.


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

here ya go

Hi Octane R34 GTR to debut at Superlap! - World Time Attack | 世界タイムアタック


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Red R Racing said:


> here ya go
> 
> Hi Octane R34 GTR to debut at Superlap! - World Time Attack | ä¸–ç•Œã‚¿ã‚¤ãƒ*ã‚¢ã‚¿ãƒƒã‚¯


and here's a vid of a warm-up lap at Eastern Creek in Sydney.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz_Fr0RPZdc

and a feature vid of the car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8R8aEpsRkc&feature=related


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Definately a Monster - I am enjoying the Lairy looks of the car!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Anyone know who makes the oil seperator in the breather system (drivers side front shock mount in the engine bay picture) - I want one.


----------

